# Hi from Wisconsin



## sugarmagnolia (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, I do not have any mice yet, but I am here looking for information. I have called all the pet stores in the area and they only have feeder mice. I am looking for 2 female fancy mice for my kids, 8 and 13. Does any one have an information about where I might find some of these cute little mice?

Thanks, 
Sugarmagnolia


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll have some ready in 2 weeks. I have 3 females for sale. one dove (gray with pink eyes) and two agouti (dark brown with black ticking/dark undercoat). There are very few breeders in Wisconsin and I've had a very hard time finding good quality mice around here. They are only 1 generation away from pet store quality, but they are cute and friendly. feel free to contact me with any mousey needs. 

Here are pics of the ones I'm selling


----------



## sugarmagnolia (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Where in Wisconsin are you located?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in Wausau, which might be a bit of travelling if you're not in the area, however the closest breeders I've found are in Minnesota and Ohio :/


----------



## sugarmagnolia (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks for your reply. I am a little west of Milwaukee so you are pretty far away. Probably 3-4 hours


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I know petsmart sells fancy mice, that's where I got my momma one. They're $8 each and have spots and such.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Sugarmagnolia.
Welcome here.


----------

